# howrse.com help



## Miischiief (Jan 22, 2007)

hey! what do u do if u have no aging points?


----------



## carlabunyan (Feb 26, 2007)

your horses age by 2 months after you have put them to bed every night so for example

jerry is 1yr old on 1st june i put him to bed at 10pm (after done stuff with him)

on 2nd june he will be 1yr 2 mnths

i now have a centre for boarding

check it out carlas dream stables


----------



## Thisskyeishuman (Jun 12, 2007)

Whoa!
I play howrse!
Im a level 2 right now.
i'm thisskyeishuman on there too, check meh out!


----------



## Dave Singleton (May 3, 2007)

So do I! It is actually a pretty good game... I'm Khan on there though which is the name of a horse I know. I'm 2 days off riding level 4 and my center is getting off to a fairly good start - my horse has just started competitions too which is going pretty well; 5 years and 4 months and has already won twice!


----------



## carlabunyan (Feb 26, 2007)

im riding level 4 now so i am a yet and my mare is expecting twins!


----------



## Dashi (Jun 22, 2007)

That game is a cool concept, but too slow moving, there isn't a whole lot to do on it.


----------



## Dave Singleton (May 3, 2007)

Riding level 4 too now!  
I had a nice surprise today to find my EC in the top 1000 when it was 2000 + yesterday! Adding a vet makes a BIG difference... now I'm just waiting for a massive (15 acres worth) turnip harvest which should give about $50,000 to allow me to start upgrading box sizes and give a nice safety zone for when I go to Venezuela for a month.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm only on Ridinging level 2 now, and I'm a horse riding instructor. What breed of horse did everyone pick? And how do you get your own EC??


----------



## Dave Singleton (May 3, 2007)

I started off with arabs and you have to wait till level 3 to start your own EC.


----------



## my_little_abby (Jun 24, 2007)

i just started that game and i don't get *some one help*


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

*HI*

I'll help you!
I'm 2 days away from going on my sixth riding level. I could of had about 12 horses but I only 6. I have an EC named *Rearing Pride*
I have had a lot of experience with the game as I am on my 57th day! 
My horse Wolli. Is standing at stud and has the golden apple, peaguses, piece of cloud and about 7 more bonuses! If you would like him to cover your mare (in the game of course!) please PM me. My user name on the game is Star Dazzle.


----------



## carlabunyan (Feb 26, 2007)

how much does it cost to cover my mare? actually she gave birth to twins today so dont think she can be covered for a bit.she gave birth to two hanoverian fillys both with a cherry bay coat.called em cherry and berry.im gonna sell one of them in a few days anyone interested? how do you get more money for your ec?


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

How do you buy a horse? I would like one, do you have to be at a certain riding level? And how much are you selling it for?


----------



## Dave Singleton (May 3, 2007)

You can use the auctions when you are... level 2 or 3; level 3 for private sales with 3 karma and 2 horses.

I do have to question my personal ethics today... I bought a cheap foal in the auctions (now being sold) just so I could access the private sales to get a decent foal. :? I'm feeling guilty now although I kinda need the money.
The foal BTW is on the auctions at $600 --- the original owner called him 'Spunk'; I forgot to change it before putting him up for auction... oops.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I hate to ask, but does anyone need a horse riding instructor?? I can't find a job anywhere  Hmm, Dave I'm gonna go take a look at your foal.


----------



## carlabunyan (Feb 26, 2007)

look now my centre has just advertised for one.dunno how much will sell berry for havnt decided yet offer if you want


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I joined this game 3 days ago. I'm addicted.

:roll: Does anyone need a groom?

I'm down as the same name on here "Meggymoo" :lol:


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Carlabunyan- Aww, shoot I must have missed it  It doesn't pop up on the job finder. How do I find your center anyway? I would like to go look at Berry, I'm Midnight Filly on there


----------



## Dave Singleton (May 3, 2007)

My instructor's contract does actually run out tomorrow - I don't know if she is interested in extending it yet.


----------



## my_little_abby (Jun 24, 2007)

if any one wonts a groomer my nicke name is goldbug


----------



## my_little_abby (Jun 24, 2007)

any one have a black Arabian stud on howser


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Dave- If she's not, I'll try to get it


----------



## carlabunyan (Feb 26, 2007)

Friesian Mirror said:


> Carlabunyan- Aww, shoot I must have missed it  It doesn't pop up on the job finder. How do I find your center anyway? I would like to go look at Berry, I'm Midnight Filly on there


if you go on the auction horse trading section theres a bit where you can define the search she is a cherry bay my username is carlabunyan and berry is female hope that helps

my centre is called carla's dream stables if you find berry and click on my username it has a link to my centre


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Okay, I bid on berry! I hope I can win, I want her  I like your stable's too, very nice


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

So i just joined yestrday and i need to find a stable for my foal............ anyone have a spot available? I'm showpony<3


----------



## my_little_abby (Jun 24, 2007)

hey showpony my horse is at High Hopes Farm my horse name is abby and on it my name is goldbug


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I caved.  
My screen name is Miss Machine..

Is there a friends list or something to add people?


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

YAY!!! Kristy!  Yeah, there is, go to your profile and you can add people there. I'm Midnight Filly


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

You're at the top. (kiss kiss)

:lol: 

I have a list now:

Midnight Filly
Meggymoo
thisskyeishuman
Khan
Star Dazzle
carlabunyan
showpony<3

Anyone else want to be added (or taken off the list)?

my_little_abby - it's saying goldbug isn't a user?


----------



## my_little_abby (Jun 24, 2007)

i am on there did u spell it good


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I think I initially spelled it with a space. Anywho, works now!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm at the top!!  I love your page, how did you do that?!?


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

well you all got me intrigued so I joined.

My username is Glenhuntly and my horse is called Calligraphy. I might need help with this game, I'm never very good at things like this  but I'll give a go.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

lol, I saw what you put! :lol: :lol: 

HTML, you should see the codes in there. :shock: 

Frog, I added you. I'm Miss Machine.


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

How do I get the names to save in the friends box?? Everytime I change screen they disappear :? 

I told you I'm not very good at this!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow Kristy, your page is good!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Carlabunyan- Noooooo!! I lost  Please tell me Mustang sally didn't win her, we started fighting over her towards the end....

Kristy- What? What did I put? :wink:  I'm gonna try this HTML-thingy, there ARE alot of codes in there :shock: I better go get my boots...


----------



## Dave Singleton (May 3, 2007)

Hmm profile page... must do that some time.

I have another foal up for sale BTW if anyone is interested -
Procentor
6 months old
100% Arab
102% inborn skills
350.56 GP
Nice bloodlines
Sale price --- $1000 + 1 pass (maybe able to convince me to convert completely to cash)


----------



## my_little_abby (Jun 24, 2007)

im lost some one help me


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm on my 63rd day on howrse and in just two days I won three horns of plenty! My mare is having a baby tomorrow and I would of had about 15 horses but some of them have died so I only have 10 and getting 11 very soon!
If anyone needs help please don't hesitate to ask or pm me on the game. (My user name is Star Dazzle)
If you need a job in a Equestrian Center or a box for your horse then please just pm me or say. I will hopefully always have a spot cleared for people in need. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

kristy said:


> You're at the top. (kiss kiss)
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


Sorry but what is your user name??
I can't seem to find it...


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry I found it. Don't worry


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry for all the continues posts, but Meggymoo, how did you get so much karma? You've only been registered for 8 days? :?


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

:lol: I bought two lots of passes.

:roll: Couldn't wait!


----------



## my_little_abby (Jun 24, 2007)

i need money on this game (howrse)


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Thank you!

Meggymoo, how much are passes?


----------



## Dave Singleton (May 3, 2007)

Kristy --- passes are Â£8 for 10 if you pay by credit card; this is the best bargain as if you go by SMS they are Â£1.50 each.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks Dave.

I really shouldn't...


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

:roll: I did it through paypal.

:lol: You can buy some great items with passes. :lol: 

 33yrs old and addicted to a sim game. :lol:


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

hey all, just wondering, are you paying real money? What sort of things do you get for your money? I don't know anything about this game, I only thought it was just a virtual game but it sounds real? It is just a game....isn't it? :?


----------



## Dave Singleton (May 3, 2007)

It is just a game... but it is very addictive. With the real money you get passes which allow you to do greater things with your horse.


----------



## carlabunyan (Feb 26, 2007)

im a blacksmith now! Sasha is giving birth again tomorrow to a white hanoverian colt i may put him up for sale if the girl who wanted Berry is interested or anyone else interested.

Does anyone have a arabian mare up for grabs as i have a male but need a mare to breed im gonna breed him with cherry as well 


but just thought i was gonna keep the hanoverian foal tomorrow but it has the same parents as cherry so they cant breed together can they?

also anyone need boarding check out my stables i have a few spaces as just bought more stables and have more pastures now.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Yeah! I'll buy him if I can get him. I would love to breed Siren later  

I don't have any spare money right now so I can't get passes


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

meggymoo said:


> :roll: I did it through paypal.
> 
> :lol: You can buy some great items with passes. :lol:


SHHHHHHH!!! :wink:


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

SSSSSSSSHHHHHHH guy's.....lol it's bad enough i have to hide my credit card from myself now my_little_abby is on the look out for it if she knows you can by thing's for that game.


----------



## Dave Singleton (May 3, 2007)

carlabunyan --- I have an arab mare that you can do a reserve covering for if you want and then you can buy the foal. :wink: She is pretty decent and has nice bloodlines.


----------



## my_little_abby (Jun 24, 2007)

i need help


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

Does anyone need a groom??


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Frog said:


> Does anyone need a groom??


I know. Some hire meeee.

Kansas... I know how you feel. -le sigh-


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Anyone want me to be their groom?????? Please  :wink:

I just added people to my friends list (i think) i'm not much good at this game


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

ok you all know that my_little_abby is my daughter, she was wondering how she can earn money in order to let her mare foal (to call the vet), i'm not hooked on this game .......lol although i think there soon will be a theraopy group on here for howrse with drawls.....but my daughter is too, is there any pointers for her to earn money in the game?


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

I think she has to find a job like the rest of us are trying to do!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Aarrgh- i tried to add pople and it keeps saying that:

You have chosen a friend who is not registered on the game


How do i know who it is?

Also i put my foal to bed and now will it automatically start a new day or do i have to do something?


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

Showpony, it looks like you and I are in the same boat, but I can't even get the names to stay up there!!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Are you sure you're entering the names correctly?

This page may answer some of your questions.
http://www.howrse.com/aide/manuel
and this one...
http://www.howrse.com/aide/


----------



## my_little_abby (Jun 24, 2007)

Frog- i can't get a job on howrse, because no one needs a groom


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

That was pretty much my thought as well!


----------



## carlabunyan (Feb 26, 2007)

Dave Singleton said:


> carlabunyan --- I have an arab mare that you can do a reserve covering for if you want and then you can buy the foal. :wink: She is pretty decent and has nice bloodlines.


how much would that cost alltogether? My male isnt old enough yet but he will be in a few days


----------



## Dave Singleton (May 3, 2007)

> how much would that cost alltogether? My male isnt old enough yet but he will be in a few days


Ergg... a fair bit! Well straight off you are looking at costs of $550 for vet; $600 if you want a scan - I would then appreciate some profit here as I do have to withdraw my mare from competitions for a time around gestation... this is more of a fluid thing though and I am open to offers as long as it is a nice way over $600!
For the foal - this would very much depend on how s/he turns out as far as GP and inborn skills go - the higher they are the more I would ask although this is again fluid! Can you use the private sales yet?


----------



## my_little_abby (Jun 24, 2007)

i need some money because my mare as been faoling for a longg time


----------



## my_little_abby (Jun 24, 2007)

i have lost my foal :'(


----------



## my_little_abby (Jun 24, 2007)

this is kansas....trying to pass level 2 test for abby.....I CAN'T DO IT....i feel like a idoit how many times did it take you?


----------



## carlabunyan (Feb 26, 2007)

3 goes but i passed the harder one level 5 on first go! Jerry and Sashas second foal is for sale on the auction its a hanoverian white male 4mnths old. i won a white arabian mare today for just over 600! when she is old enough to breed gonna breed her with my white arabian stallion and also breed my stallion with Cherry! A hanoverian stud has said that she wants me to sell Cherry to her in a few days


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Mirror Image Stables has just opened!! I've got four boxes open, though on the 11th I think I'm going to put Siren in one, and 15 acres. What level do you have to be to go to the private sales?


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Ok ok.
I will hire anyone who needs a job as a 
Vet or saddler.
If you need to have a job as a groom or RI then I will put you on my list.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi Rach i really need a job thanks heaps!!! I'm only a groom


----------



## my_little_abby (Jun 24, 2007)

im a Ri and i need this job


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Ok ok, thank you.
First, I need your user names for the howrse game,
How long you want the contract.
Sorry but my EC needs money so you will probably only get 50 but it will go up to 70 in 3 days. Sorry but I'll put you on my list.
Anyone else?


----------



## my_little_abby (Jun 24, 2007)

my name on howrse is goldbug but i need this job


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Ok ok, first, I will put you two guys at the top of my list. You will have to wait a little bit though because the contract has not finished for the other people. :roll:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

My name is showpony<3 , thanks heaps you can decide on the contract i'm grateful for anything


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Ok since my EC is totally broke, (43eqs left in it)
I can not hire any of you guys for a while which really sucks! :? 
Sorry guys, when my EC has 1000eqs or more (Which it soon will have because I'm selling crops soon to Mr.Hubert)
I will hire you right away!
:wink:


----------



## my_little_abby (Jun 24, 2007)

kkk


----------



## carlabunyan (Feb 26, 2007)

my centre has a job offer for groom if anyone is interested


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I've opened my centre today "The homestead". I dont have any boarders yet, but when I do I'll be taking on employees.

Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

omg i play too!!!! i'm Josey= on there and i'm only at riding level two. check me out please.


----------



## my_little_abby (Jun 24, 2007)

i need a job in RI


----------



## carlabunyan (Feb 26, 2007)

my little abbey do you mean riding instructor? my instructor finishes when im back from holiday im going tommorrow for a week


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Can you guys please visit my ECs forum?


----------



## Thisskyeishuman (Jun 12, 2007)

-is woozy-
I dissapeared guys.
and I'm about to again.
vacation.
ugh.
sorry I haven't been on here,
I've been on howrse, and myspace of course.
eek.


----------



## *SayAnything (Jul 23, 2007)

im riding level....4 i think.
3 or 4 yeah.

im sweet.revenge2992


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

OMG i just got an Equestrian center, but no one is putting there horses there!!!
please come and board with me, my barn is called Cataula Downs


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

I am now on my 143rd day!!!!!!!!!!!
How cool is that?! If anyone needs help just contact me or ask on the horse forum. My user-name is Star Dazzle, and I am one of the most known players in the game! 8)


----------



## cjncowgurl (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow...so I'm not the only 30 year old stuck on Howrse...lol
I am on my 8th day. Here is my horses.

*Grace:*
Species: Horse
Breed: Paint Horse
Coat: Black piebald
Father: Ouranos
Mother: GaÃ¯a
Original breeder: cjncowgurl
Sex: female
Born on: 2007-09-12
Age: 3 years 10 months
Size: 15.1 hands
Weight: 965.8 pounds
Coverings: 1 


*Faith:*
Species: Pony
Breed: Connemara
Coat: Gray
Father: Apollo
Mother: Grace
Original breeder: cjncowgurl
Sex: female
Born on: 2007-09-17
Age: 6 months
Size: 11.1 hands
Weight: 331.5 pounds



If I could I would like to add ya'll as friends, too.

Smiles,
Nikki


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

This is my first horse, Wolli:
Species: Pegasus
Breed: Thoroughbred
Coat: Dark bay
Father: Ouranos
Mother: GaÃ¯a
Original breeder: Star Dazzle
Sex: male
Born on: 2007-04-28
Age: 26 years 8 months
Size: 15.3 hands
Weight: 1122.7 pounds
Coverings: 39
Items: Immortal and the timer.


* Equestrian center bonuses
galloping: +2, trotting: +2, jumping: +2
* Eolus' wind
galloping: +9, trotting: +9, jumping: +9
* Pegasus
stamina: +3, speed: +4, dressage: +4
* Golden apple
stamina: +2, speed: +2, dressage: +2, galloping: +2, trotting: +2, jumping: +2
* Horseshoes
stamina: +1, speed: +1
* Saddle cloth
stamina: +1, speed: +1
* Whip
dressage: +2
* Atalante's saddle
stamina: +9, speed: +9
* Athena's bridle
dressage: +7, jumping: +2

Total skill 348.40
Fully trained.
Stamina 52.04 Galloping 90.06
Speed 71.05 Trotting 20.01
Dressage 69.05 Jumping 48.02

* 350.23 total potential achieved

Your horse has a BLUP of 85.41
List of awards

Galloping 7 16 20 Cross-country competition 0 1 0
Trotting 1 0 0 Jumping race 0 1 0

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(sorry, I haven't been on here for a while so I dunno if I can say that, lol.)
His stud fee is 300equus.

My foal, Matey, is a pure TB, with 350.48GP BEFORE games and has a rare buckskin coat! He has more then 73 in born skill and is in the auctions for 1000equus!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I have 24 horses on there now. I'm obsessed!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

It is now my 160th day and Woollii has 351 skills.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Its my 102nd. Willow has 340.68 skills.

I'm finding it difficult to pass the Saddler test.  :roll: I keep getting 8 or 9 out of 10. Any suggestions??


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey! It's now my 337 day! Whoo hoo! I breed double greenstars and all! If you wanna join my club, PM me. :lol:


----------

